# 1st level Cleric useful spells



## Li Shenron (Dec 30, 2002)

I am playing a Cleric for the first time (1st level), and I find myself always preparing the same 2-3 spells, half of which are converted into Cure Minor/Light Wounds. What are in your opinion useful spells of 0th and 1st level?

Some more information:

- the party is composed by my Cleric, a Druid, a Ranger and a Sorcerer (often missing)

- I am CG with Strength and Luck domain

- we are in a urban setting

- we have just lost everything except our lives in a battle 

You see... my main problem now is to have handy spells before I can get a new weapon and an armor. But being 1st level, it's kind of embarassing  What do you suggest?


----------



## Destil (Dec 30, 2002)

Command: always useful.
Magic Stone: Handy for someone without a weapon.
Sanctuary: Handy for someone witout a weapon who dosn't want to attack anyone.
Your 1st domains spells arn't too great, really, for general use. I'd go with the entropic shiled, unless you know about a specific energy type you need to deal with a lit.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 30, 2002)

> *Command: always useful.*




Doesn't have the same out-of-combat application it had in First Edition, though.

"Sleep" or "Cooperate" for six seconds, Will Negates, doesn't stack up well against one minute, no save...

-Hyp.


----------



## fba827 (Dec 30, 2002)

Two questions:

1) What source books are you allowed to use, by the way?  (not that there are many 0 and 1st level spells in other books as it is)...

2) Does "loosing everything" include loosing material and focus components or do you still have your holy symbol and spell component pouches?

----
Well, some helpful ones, though this list may need to be adjusted depending on your answer to the above:

0:
Cure Minor Wounds - great if you want to keep someone from bleeding to death but don't really need them to be healed back to positive hit points right away) -- though, no need to prepare since it can be spontaneously cast.

Create Water -  if you are low and food, rations, general supplies in addition to weapons and all...

Detect Magic - need new stuff? Great way to sort through the treasure loot.  Though, if other spellcasters already have this prepared, no need to be redundant

Guidance - 1 minute duration. If your cleric is the cooporative sort cast on fighters (or yourself) and what not before a fight (or other activity).  A bonus (however small) to a roll can make all the difference in the world, especially when you are all low in experience and low on resources (weapons, armor, etc.).

Light - if without torches and know you are going into a dark place ...

1:
Bless - same reasons as guidance and it affects more people

Cure Light Wounds - staple necessary, though, can be spontaneously cast so no need to prepare

Doom -- if, and only if, you have a really good DC then perhaps this.  But, since you are so limited in spell power right now, I'd avoid spells that get a save and just go with the personal buffing ones... but, still, if you have a good DC on your spells, then this is a good one (makes it harder to hit your quasi-naked bodies  )

Shield of Faith -- (if you have the M) when without armor, find ways to boost it

Summon Monster I -- (if you have a divine focus) if you all can't handle much, any little help will get you through a lot!

---

Some others have possibilties but depends a lot on where you are, what you plan on coming against, etc...  lots of combat or social stuff, cave/dungeon or wilderness, expected enemies, etc...

Anyway, that's just my two cents... you may want to still get back to those two questions above as the answers to those will influence the suggestions you get ...


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 30, 2002)

fba827 said:
			
		

> *Two questions:
> 
> 1) What source books are you allowed to use, by the way?  (not that there are many 0 and 1st level spells in other books as it is)...
> 
> ...




1) I can make proposals from WotC books, but everything except PHB requires to be approved. DotF has only Burial Blessing as 1st lv IIRC.

2) There are very very few 0th/1st Cleric spells which require material components, maybe only Shield of Faith and Bless Water. I still have the holy symbol anyway.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was thinking about Magic Stone as well, but it doesn't seem that great. If I find a suitable improvised club, maybe Magic Weapon?

And what about Inflict Light Wounds... does it have a save-negate? If not, it's like having a 1-shot weapon (since if you miss the attack you don't lose the spell, and the first attack is considered the same action as casting the spell) with quite good damage - 1d8+1 but you get Str bonus to attack roll only - and it's a touch attack.


----------



## fba827 (Dec 30, 2002)

ack --

yes, I was going to include Inflict Light Wounds on the list but for some reason did not.

Inflict Light Wounds -- it is a touch attack!  Don't loose it until you touch something (i.e. you miss you can try again).  Yes, there is a save for half.  Note though, it is a Will save which is generally bad for the people who are the big bad fighting types with high HD and hit BABs... so, usually a good choice there...and, with the exception of facing undead and such, it can more or less affect any living oponent (as opposed to some of these other spells that are more focused for combat against one particular group (such as undead, evil, good, etc.) or another...


----------



## fba827 (Dec 30, 2002)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> *
> 1) I can make proposals from WotC books, but everything except PHB requires to be approved. DotF has only Burial Blessing as 1st lv IIRC.
> *




Hmm.. if you have access to Magic of Faerun, another possibility is Wieldskill.

Since you mentioned being in an urban setting, if you find yourselves using skills a lot, a +10 bonus to a skill check is pretty handy.  (The secondary application of the spell is not nearly as handy though.. but +10.. definately.  -- boosted bluff or diplomacy checks are always nice with social interations. )

Grantite, the other suggestions are probably "better" than wieldskill, just mentioning it in case you are doing lots of critical skill checks that aren't quite "making it"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 30, 2002)

> *Inflict Light Wounds -- good choice there...and, with the exception of facing undead and such, it can more or less affect any living oponent... *




'course, if you're a positive channeler, preparing Inflict Light Wounds works just fine for undead too... 

-Hyp.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 2, 2003)

(bump)

The Sorcerer in our group knows Ray of Frost, Detect Magic*, Read Magic*, Light*, Obscuring Mist* and Mage Armor, so I don't have to cast the * spells usually.

What's left?


----------



## dcollins (Jan 2, 2003)

fba827 said:
			
		

> *"loosing everything"*




It's spelled "losing" or "lose".


----------



## fba827 (Jan 2, 2003)

dcollins said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's spelled "losing" or "lose". *




I've been on cold medicine all week.  It was a type-o rather than a spelling error.  My apologies regardless.

... (We now return you to your regularly scheduled thread already in progress) ...


----------



## Malin Genie (Jan 2, 2003)

I would always recommend _protection from evil_ or _magic weapon_ as two first-level spells all clerics should memorise at first level.  

_PFE_ as it gives an armour bonus and a saving throw bonus, and most of your enemies, although admittedly not all, will be evil.  The complete immunity from summoned creatures' physical attacks is not as telling at low levels, but allows the spell to retain utility at higher levels.

_Magic weapon_ not so much for the +1 to hit and damage, but because you may run into a beastie or set of beasties with DR - and (at least in my experience) a 1st or 2nd level party is lucky to have one magic weapon let alone one for each fighting character.

Of your domain spells I would pick _endure elements_ over _entropic shield_ any day of the week, unless I knew I was going against archers - and even then I'd think about it.  The ability to resist elemental damage - and that you can pick which type _when casting_ is well worth it (see the fire elemental, cast _endure (fire)_.  See the black pudding, cast _endure elements (acid)_.  Then run like heck ^_^)


----------



## fba827 (Jan 2, 2003)

Malin Genie said:
			
		

> *I would always recommend protection from evil or magic weapon as two first-level spells all clerics should memorise at first level.
> *




I did not mention protection from evil (while an excellent spell if your enemies are evil) it offers nothing if your enemies are other alignments.  Considering the low nuber of slots available, I would suggest that they be prepared for maximum versilitiy and utility.

And magic weapon -- yes, perfect.  I was under the impression though that their weapons were gone as well with their other equipment so _if that is the case_ then that would be the only reason not to prepare this spell.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 2, 2003)

> *And magic weapon -- yes, perfect.  I was under the impression though that their weapons were gone as well with their other equipment so _if that is the case_ then that would be the only reason not to prepare this spell. *




Ain't nothin' wrong with a +1 club, son.

-Hyp.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 2, 2003)

fba827 said:
			
		

> *
> I did not mention protection from evil (while an excellent spell if your enemies are evil) it offers nothing if your enemies are other alignments.  Considering the low nuber of slots available, I would suggest that they be prepared for maximum versilitiy and utility.
> *




Actually, the fact that works only against evil foes was the reason why I didn't use this spell before. I was just afraid to waste a precious slot. Well, if we had a Paladin in the party, who could Detect Evil at will, I would be much better...



			
				fba827 said:
			
		

> *
> And magic weapon -- yes, perfect.  I was under the impression though that their weapons were gone as well with their other equipment so _if that is the case_ then that would be the only reason not to prepare this spell. *




Yes, we lost all the weapons. But we are going to see if we manage to get clubs and slings for free: they cost 0gp, but probably the DM will rule for a time-costly Craft check.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 2, 2003)

> *Yes, we lost all the weapons. But we are going to see if we manage to get clubs and slings for free: they cost 0gp, but probably the DM will rule for a time-costly Craft check. *




"Craft: If the result times the DC equals double or triple the price of the item in silver pieces, then you've completed the task in one half or one third the time, and so on."

The DC of making a sling is not given, but let's say 12.  With a -2 for improvised tools and no skill ranks, you can Take 20 for a result of 18.  Thus, in 20 weeks, you could make 216 sp worth of slings.

But the cost of a sling is 0sp.  216sp is an infinite number times 0sp, so you've completed your sling in an infinitessimal fraction of 20 weeks... ie, no time at all.

Same goes for a club.

Have fun!

-Hyp.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 2, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Craft: If the result times the DC equals double or triple the price of the item in silver pieces, then you've completed the task in one half or one third the time, and so on."
> 
> ...




I know that Craft requires a time which depends with the items' cost. I don't know if there is a minimum time of 1 day per item. I know our DM will rule0 for it if such a min does not exist .


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 2, 2003)

> *I know that Craft requires a time which depends with the items' cost. I don't know if there is a minimum time of 1 day per item. I know our DM will rule0 for it if such a min does not exist . *




The minimum time you roll for is one day, but if the value your check indicates exceeds the value of the item, the crafting takes less than one day.

The one-day-per-item minimum refers to the Craft feats - magic items - not the Craft skill.

As for a rule 0 - a one day minimum for "Pick up that chunk of firewood!" sounds absurd to me, but it's up to your DM 

-Hyp.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 2, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The minimum time you roll for is one day, but if the value your check indicates exceeds the value of the item, the crafting takes less than one day.
> 
> ...




I see your point, an improvised club may be different from a club suitable for fighting (which doesn't break when used). Still the 0gp cost I presume it assumes no further work is to be done upon it after picking it up?


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Jan 2, 2003)

Protection from Evil is still useful - it protects you from Compulsions like Command. Better still, cast it on the fighter, who has a low Will save.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 2, 2003)

> *Protection from Evil is still useful - it protects you from Compulsions like Command.*




Has "exercise mental control" been clarified somewhere?

I didn't think it was clear that it referred to all spells with the [Mind-Affecting][Compulsion] descriptors...

-Hyp.


----------

